# Gentoo Linux 2007.0 veröffentlicht

## dertobi123

 *gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Nach zahlreichen Verzögerungen, hervorgerufen unter anderem durch wiederholt notwendige Aktualisierungen bedingt durch Sicherheitsupdates, kündigt Gentoos Release Engineering Team die Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux 2007.0 an. Die Veröffentlichung bringt eine vollständig neu entwickelte Version des Gentoo Linux Installer für die x86 und AMD64 Architekturen, der jetzt in Version 0.5 vorliegt. Gentoo Linux 2007.0 beinhaltet unter anderem GNOME 2.16.2, KDE 3.5.5, Xfce 4.4, Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.3, OpenOffice.org 2.1.0 und für eine Vielzahl der unterstützten Architekturen den Linux Kernel in Version 2.6.19.
> 
> Gentoo Linux 2007.0 steht für die Alpha, IA64 (Itanium), SPARC, PPC und PPC64, MIPS, HPPA sowie x86 und AMD64 Architekturen bereit. Die Installationsmedien können über das Bouncer System und via BitTorrent bezogen werden oder von einem Mirror in Ihrer Nähe heruntergeladen werden.

 

----------

## gabelhonz

Schön schön !

Nur schade das man es noch nicht mal geschafft im Bootsplash die korrekte Version von 2006.1 auf 2007.0 zu ändern.

gruß gabelhonz

----------

## dertobi123

 *#gentoo-releng wrote:*   

> 21:30 <@wolf31o2|mobile> ian: ok... I'm going to say this one more time... WE ARE NOT FIXING IT

 

Mittlerweile bekannt ...

----------

## dakjo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *#gentoo-releng wrote:*   21:30 <@wolf31o2|mobile> ian: ok... I'm going to say this one more time... WE ARE NOT FIXING IT 
> 
> Mittlerweile bekannt ...

 

Das ist doch mal Qualitätskontrolle, wenn der Rest genau so gehandhabt wird ....

----------

## a.forlorn

Das ist doch echt egal, nur eyecandy. Schön, das endliche 2007.0 da ist, da kann ich endlich mal meine altes Notebook aufsetzen. ( Bloß nicht die DOS-Partition löschen ).  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Warum steht da Kernel 2.6.19? Ich dachte Kernel 2.6.20 ist doch schon länger stable?

----------

## dertobi123

Es gab die Überlegung noch von 2.6.19 auf 2.6.20 zu wechseln, da es aber schon zahlreiche Verzögerungen aus anderen Gründen gab wurde darauf verzichtet. Alternativ nutzt du die HPPA-Architektur - hier hats 2.6.20  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *#gentoo-releng wrote:*   21:30 <@wolf31o2|mobile> ian: ok... I'm going to say this one more time... WE ARE NOT FIXING IT 
> 
> Mittlerweile bekannt ...

 

Sieht so aus, als wäre doch doch der gesunde Menschenverstand zurückgekehrt und eine -r1 veröffentlich worden.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *#gentoo-releng wrote:*   21:30 <@wolf31o2|mobile> ian: ok... I'm going to say this one more time... WE ARE NOT FIXING IT 
> 
> Mittlerweile bekannt ... 
> 
> Sieht so aus, als wäre doch doch der gesunde Menschenverstand zurückgekehrt und eine -r1 veröffentlich worden.

 

Vernünftig. Auch wenn "nur" die x86-Minimal-CD betroffen war...

----------

## ConiKost

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *#gentoo-releng wrote:*   21:30 <@wolf31o2|mobile> ian: ok... I'm going to say this one more time... WE ARE NOT FIXING IT 
> 
> Mittlerweile bekannt ... 
> 
> Sieht so aus, als wäre doch doch der gesunde Menschenverstand zurückgekehrt und eine -r1 veröffentlich worden.

 

Finde ich IMHO gut ...

----------

## hoschi

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Das ist doch echt egal, nur eyecandy. Schön, das endliche 2007.0 da ist, da kann ich endlich mal meine altes Notebook aufsetzen. ( Bloß nicht die DOS-Partition löschen ). 

 

Nein. Ist es im Grunde nicht. Wer nicht in der Lage ist offensichtliche Fehler zu korregieren, verliert auch sonst berechtigt viel Vertrauen.

----------

## b3cks

 *News wrote:*   

> [...] release of Gentoo Linux 2007.0, code named "Secret Sauce"

 

Seit wann gibt es denn Code-Namen und wo steckt der Sinn dahinter?

----------

## hoschi

Trollfutter  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

Vermutlich von Ubuntu abgeguckt. Die Presse fährt auf Code-Namen ab. Irgendwie habe ich nur daß Gefühl, daß der Sauce ein r abhanden gekommen ist.

----------

## tazinblack

Jetzt nörgelt doch nicht schon wieder!

Ich finds toll und hab jetzt die Chance, dass auch die aktuelle Hardware besser unterstützt ist.

Wieso stört Ihr Euch an der Version im Bootsplash? Ist doch nachher sowieso versionslos! 

Außerdem : Vielleicht wurde die Version im Splash ja nur übersehen, weils wie an so vielen Stellen an der Manpower fehlt.

Vielleicht solltet Ihr nicht nörgeln sondern einfach mithelfen!

----------

## Sourcecode

Es is immer das gleiche, kaum kommt n neuer Snapshot wird gleich wieder rumgenörgelt anstatt das man selber mal mitarbeitet und was dran tut.

Ich kann die Entwickler gut verstehen wenn sie keinen Bock mehr haben und den Leuten einfach nurnoch auf den Sack gehen.

Anstatt das man mal sagt "geil, Respekt, aber das und das hätte man so und so machen können" zund am besten gleich nen Sourcecode dazuklatschen als Lösung, nein einfach rumnörgeln, ist ja einfacher.

----------

## ian!

Ich sehe in diesem Thread mehr nörgelnde Entwickler als User. Das nur mal so nebenbei.

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke für die aktuelle Version. 

Ich werde gleich mal den Torrentverteiler anwerfen.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Habe am Donnerstag Gentoo auf meiner neuen Hardware aufgesetzt mit der 2007.0 amd64 LiveDVD.

Also... Was früher auf meinem 1,33 GHz AMD Athlon Thunderbird 3-5 Tage dauerte... Nun ja... 10 Stunden  :Wink: 

Keine Probleme.

----------

## think4urs11

Inzwischen sollte es wirklich jeder mitbekommen haben -> unstuck

----------

